# Bea Arthur, 86.



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2009)

*"Golden Girls" star Bea Arthur dies at 86: reports*



> Emmy Award-winning actress Bea Arthur, best known as star of the hit TV comedies "Maude" and "Golden Girls," has died at age 86, entertainment news websites reported on Saturday.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 25, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 25, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 26, 2009)

Very funny lady.

Hope she went peacefully and without pain.

Somehow I can picture her and Estell Getty doing shows in heaven.

Mark


----------

